# Rocky Mountain MY16



## CarlitoArt (23. Juli 2015)

Was bringt die kommende Saison für spannende Neuigkeiten rund um Rocky Mountain? Wahrscheinlich werden die Plattformen des Altitudes und des Instincts die -vom Thunderbolt bekannten- abschmierbaren BC2 Pivots erhalten. 

Der kunststoffverstärkte Nachfolger des Flatline steht bekanntlich auch in den Startlöchern. Es wurde schon viel berichtet - lediglich genauere Spezifikationen zu den bereits angedeuteten Innovationen (u.a. Bremskontrolle, RideX, 26" oder 605B Laufräder) und der Name (vlt. Switch, RM16 oder ein ganz neuer Name?) fehlen.

Die große Unbekannte ist das Element - nach reichlich 4 Jahren gibt es vlt. ein umfangreiches Update - who knows?

Als Appetizer hier noch ein Link, wo die Thunderbolts 750 MSL und 770 MSL BC der kommenden Saison zu bestaunen sind: http://www.beatcycles.com/blog/8720152016-rocky-mountain-thunderbolt

Freu mich auf weitere News und rege Anteilnahme im Forum - Love the ride!


----------



## CarlitoArt (24. Juli 2015)

Das 2016er T-Boldt in der BC Edition im "Stealth-Look" ist jetzt offiziell auf der Rocky-Website zu finden: http://www.bikes.com/en/bikes/thunderbolt-bc-edition/2016

oder hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamworks (24. Juli 2015)

*2016 Rocky Mountain Altitude 790 MSL Rally Edition*






*2016 Rocky Mountain Altitude 750*




*2016 Rocky Mountain Altitude 750 MSL*




*2016 Rocky Mountain Instinct 950 MSL*




*2016 Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt 750 MSL*




2016 Rocky Mountain Maiden ist das Neue Flatline...hab da leider noch kein Bild gefunden 
Beim Alti 750er Alu, wenn ich da auf die Ausstattung schaue mit SLX und X7 mache ich mir immer mehr sorgen um Rocky!

Bei den Carbon Bikes war es zu erwarten (For 2016 we've added a new link that's 15% stiffer thanks to a wraparound link-bridge and BC2 pivots. The new link also features grease ports for easier maintenance.)


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (2. August 2015)

Hallo,

wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem neuen Slayer aus? Oder deckt den Bereich jetzt vollständig das Altitude ab?


----------



## mr.luke (5. August 2015)

Erste Preise...

http://www.greenoversports.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=156


----------



## CarlitoArt (5. August 2015)

Morgen gibt´s den offiziellen Launch des neuen Maiden: http://www.bikes.com/en/maiden

@Dreamworks: Danke für die Bilder - im (nordamerikanischen) Netz kursieren ganz interessante Photos - auch vom Maiden (siehe mein Profilbild ;-) - SLX finde ich für das Altitude 750 nicht soo schlecht, funktioniert solide und hat eine ordentliche Wertigkeit. Wenn es bei der X7 nur der Umwerfer ist, dann ist das kein Problem. Alles andere wäre dann wirklich mau. 

@RMSlayer70SXC: Ich denke, entweder das Maiden für Freeride, DH oder das Altitude für Enduro und aggressives Trail-Riding. Geoff "Gully" Gulevich nutzt das Maiden augenscheinlich für sehr viele Einsatzbereiche: DH, Enduro (Retaillack Lodge), BikeParks (aktuell in Leogang). Ob das Slayer nochmal kommen wird, weiß ich leider nicht. Dann müsste es auch eine klare "Kategorie" geben (obwohl ich solche Dinge nicht allzu sehr schätze). Wenn, dann vllt. im nächsten Jahr - lassen wir uns mal überraschen.

Gespannt bin ich auf die Entwicklung des Elements: Plus-Reifen, Ride4 oder Ride9, ggf. künftig mit der neuen Fox-Plattform...??? Das kann bzw. könnte ganz interessant sein/werden.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (6. August 2015)

Das er das Maiden für Enduro nutzt, wage ich zu bezweifeln... Vlt als Freeridebike, mit dem er mal ein klein wenig bergauf fährt..


----------



## Gemini069 (7. August 2015)

Gibt es schon mehr Info / Bilder Vom 2016 Rocky-Launch aus Leogang ?


----------



## Helli_62 (13. August 2015)

http://dsb-bonandrini.com/marchi/rocky-mountain/


----------

